# Warum so wenig Fahrer über 30 Jahre?



## Kenny_K (4. März 2008)

Hi!
Was meint Ihr, warum es bei uns im Fahrradtrialsport so wenig Fahrer über 30 gibt?
Klar, ab einem bestimmten Alter muss man ein wenig vom Gas gehen, aber dass es so wenig gibt find ich schon merkwürdig. Im Motorradtrialsport geht es doch auch?!


----------



## Psilocybin (4. März 2008)

da muss man auch nicht trampeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (4. März 2008)

In 4 Monaten gibts einen mehr...


----------



## florianwagner (4. März 2008)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> In 4 Monaten gibts einen mehr...



zwei!!!


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (4. März 2008)

Weil der Trial Sport sich ausschließlich in die "Spitze" (Hochleistung) entwickelt und nicht in die Breite.

Selbst Quereinsteiger die älter als 12 Jahre sind, haben kaum eine Chance. Der Trialsport ist in der jetzigen Ausrichtung nur für Ausnahmetalente geeignet. 

Nachfolgend einige Beispiele für die Entwicklung:

Die Spuren im Wettkampfbereich werden von Jahr zu Jahr schwerer. Was 2006 grüne Spur war, war in 2007 blaue Spur.

Vor 5 Jahren konnte man die schwarze Spur fahren, ohne Räder versetzen zu müssen. Heute benötigt man in der weißen Spur Backwheel-Hoops, was man vor 5 Jahren in der blauen Spur noch gar nicht gebraucht hat.

2003 waren bei der DM (20") in Schatthausen fast 120 Fahrer am start, beim letzten Mal waren es noch knapp 60. Sehr viele Fahrer sind extrem frustriert von den DMs in Schatthausen abgereist. Was auch bei den Kids in der SDM der Fall ist. Mindestens die Hälfte verlässt frustriert die Veranstaltung, weil die Sektionen zu schwer sind.

Diese Entwicklung insgesamt macht den Einstieg schwer. Ein 30 Jähriger beißt sich bereits an der schwarzen Spur die Zähne aus, wenn er von 0 anfängt. Aufgrund dieser Entwicklung gibt es keine Angebote für Anfänger die Älter sind und das fängt schon bei 12 an und geht nach oben weiter.

Prinzipiell finde ich die Entwicklung des Trial Sports toll. Und was von den Verantwortlichen in der Vergangenheit geleistet wurde ist auch beachtlich. Was fehlt ist jedoch eine Struktur die den Unterbau und die breite Basis schaft, auf der die Hohe Spitze steht.

Im Trialsport kann praktisch jeder ohne Nachweis einer Qualifikation in der DM oder gar beim World-Cup starten. Auf der anderen Seite fährt jemand in der Kreismeisterschaft oder in der SDM gegen einen Deutschen Meister oder gar Weltmeister. Das ist wie wenn im Fussball der VFB in der Regional Liega von Stuttgart mit spielen würde. Die anderen Vereine aus den umliegenden Ortschaften würden gar nicht mehr antreten wollen, weil sie keine Chance mehr hätten.

Auf der Wettkampfseite bräuchte man eine Struktur und auf der Trainingsseite ein Angebot das mehr in die Breite geht.

Fahrrad Trial müsste sich in den MTB Radsport besser integrieren und sich im Radsport positionieren, anstatt am Motorrad-Trial, von wo sich Fahrrad-Trial schon längst wegentwickelt hat. Wenn sich heute ein Mountain-Biker auf ein Trial-Gelände eines Vereins verirrt, um mal etwas Technik zu trainieren, kann es passieren, dass er davon gejagt wird. (Es gibt Vereine bei denen man Mitglied in einem Motorsport Verband werden muss, um Fahrrad-Trial zu fahren  ).

Es gibt Mountain Bike Vereine wie Sand am Meer. Aber keiner von denen hat eine "Untergruppe" Fahrrad-Trial. Stattdessen haben die Motorrad-Trial Vereine eine solche Unterabteilung. Ich glaube das dies mehr an der Historie liegt, als am geeigneten Gelände.

Würde dieser Anschluss an den Radsport besser gelingen, dann hätten die Spitzensportler eine bessere Basis für Sponsoring und der Breitensport hätte ein sehr weit offenes Tor, zu dem auch über 30 Jährige herein fänden "Helft mir über die Schwelle ich bin über 30  ".

Die Spezialisierung der Trial-Fahrräder (ohne Sattel, Geometrie etc.) ist m.E. der Verbreitung des Fahrrad-Trial Sports auch eher abträglich. (Ich selbst fahre begeistert ein solches Trial Gerät, ein GU Thyphoon 26").


----------



## bike-show.de (4. März 2008)

R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:


> 2003 waren bei der DM (20") in Schatthausen fast 120 Fahrer am start, beim letzten Mal waren es noch knapp 60. Sehr viele Fahrer sind extrem frustriert von den DMs in Schatthausen abgereist. Was auch bei den Kids in der SDM der Fall ist. Mindestens die Hälfte verlässt frustriert die Veranstaltung, weil die Sektionen zu schwer sind.



Das Problem sehe ich eher im Sport an sich:
Ein Hobby-MTB-Fahrer kann sich auch mit Profis im Marathon messen, braucht aber die doppelte Zeit. Der Hobbyfahrer kommt aber trotzdem ins Ziel, und das motiviert.

Bei zu schweren Sektionen bekommt ein Hobby-Trial-Fahrer gleich zu Sektionbeginn einen 5er, und/oder tut sich weh. Und wenn man nicht mal eine Sektion schafft, macht der Wettkampf eben keinen Spaß.

Mir persönlich gefallen solche Aktionen, wie letztes Jahr bei Jan eh besser als Wettkämpfe. Das ist einfach mehr Fahrradfahren und weniger (Wett-) Kampf. Schade, dass es das nicht öfter gibt...

Da machen die spontanen Ü30-Battles nämlich Spaß!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (4. März 2008)

7 Monate noch...dann gibts noch einen mehr...und hey....
"wir haben noch lange nicht genug"


----------



## ecols (4. März 2008)

R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:


> Es gibt Mountain Bike Vereine wie Sand am Meer. Aber keiner von denen hat eine "Untergruppe" Fahrrad-Trial.




Die BSB Bayreuth hat sich der trialer angenommen, leider ein eher unbedeutender Verein (die Lage in D ist nicht optimal) und an der stiefmütterlichen Behandlung der Trialer andert das nur wenig, nicht zuletzt wegen der (gemessen an CC) geringen Sportlerzahl. Auf nem Waldweg fahre ist kein Problem, Trainingstermin ausmachen -> läuft. Aber ein Gelände organisieren, pflege organisieren, etc ist wesentlich aufwändiger.. Nicht zuletzt liegt es vermutlich auch etwas am Elite denken der Trialer, oder würdet ihr wollen dass plötzlich JEDER backwheelhopcontrol hat? und die Oma aus dem ersten Stock den Gehsteig sidehopt?


----------



## isah (4. März 2008)

Du denkst Trial ist elitaer? Werf mal'n Blick auf die Fixie / Kurier Szene, das ist vielleicht extrem.. da hoert sich vor lauter kredibilitaets Gerede Trial ploetzlich richtig einladend an.


----------



## insane (4. März 2008)

R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:


> 2003 waren bei der DM (20") in Schatthausen fast 120 Fahrer am start, beim letzten Mal waren es noch knapp 60. Sehr viele Fahrer sind extrem frustriert von den DMs in Schatthausen abgereist. Was auch bei den Kids in der SDM der Fall ist. Mindestens die Hälfte verlässt frustriert die Veranstaltung, weil die Sektionen zu schwer sind.
> 
> Diese Entwicklung insgesamt macht den Einstieg schwer. Ein 30 Jähriger beißt sich bereits an der schwarzen Spur die Zähne aus, wenn er von 0 anfängt. Aufgrund dieser Entwicklung gibt es keine Angebote für Anfänger die Älter sind und das fängt schon bei 12 an und geht nach oben weiter.



Ich finde die Form wie die SDM und die DM ausgetragen werden eigentlich schon in Ordnung. Wenn man die SDM als vorbereitung zur DM und die DM als Vorbereitung zu internationalen Veranstaltungen sieht, halte ich es für keine gute Idee hier das Niveau niedriger anzusiedeln.

Ich würde hier eher die Verantwortung bei den Vereinen/Eltern sehen, Sportler nicht völlig unvorbereitet zu SDM/DM zu schicken. Evtl. wären hier eben Vereins-/Kreismeisterschaften ein Mittel um Nachwuchsfahrern und Breitensportlern einen Einstieg in die Wettbewerbswelt zu schaffen.



R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:


> Fahrrad Trial müsste sich in den MTB Radsport besser integrieren und sich im Radsport positionieren, anstatt am Motorrad-Trial, von wo sich Fahrrad-Trial schon längst wegentwickelt hat. Wenn sich heute ein Mountain-Biker auf ein Trial-Gelände eines Vereins verirrt, um mal etwas Technik zu trainieren, kann es passieren, dass er davon gejagt wird. (Es gibt Vereine bei denen man Mitglied in einem Motorsport Verband werden muss, um Fahrrad-Trial zu fahren  ).



Mag es geben, in Tübingen (z.B.) wird niemand verjagt 



R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:


> Es gibt Mountain Bike Vereine wie Sand am Meer. Aber keiner von denen hat eine "Untergruppe" Fahrrad-Trial. Stattdessen haben die Motorrad-Trial Vereine eine solche Unterabteilung. Ich glaube das dies mehr an der Historie liegt, als am geeigneten Gelände.



Ich weiß von einem MTB-Verein in Neufen die auch eine Untergruppe Trial haben. Und die MTB-Gruppe aus Gomaringen kam auch schon zu Technik Trainings nach Tübingen. Die Frage hier ist ja auch, ob die "normalen" Radvereine eine Unterkategorie "Trial" überhaupt wollen.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (4. März 2008)

insane schrieb:


> Ich finde die Form wie die SDM und die DM ausgetragen werden eigentlich schon in Ordnung. Wenn man die SDM als vorbereitung zur DM und die DM als Vorbereitung zu internationalen Veranstaltungen sieht, halte ich es für keine gute Idee hier das Niveau niedriger anzusiedeln.



Da stimme ich zu!

Dazu müsste die DM im Anschluss an die SDM, NDM, ODM Läufe stattfinden und dann sollte eine entsprechende Platzierund in diesen Wettbewerben die Qualifikation bilden.

Ich denke auch nicht, dass man es leichter machen sollte, sondern dass man ein Fundament drunter schieben sollte. Kreismeisterschaft beispielsweise. Dort könnte man sich für die SDM qualifizieren. Wer in die SDM aufsteigt, sollte dann nicht bei der Kreismeisterschaft gewertet werden. Er könnte für Trainingszwecke außerhalb der Wertung mitfahren. 

So oder so ähnlich. Einfach ein schlüssiges Konzept für eine geeignete Struktur.

Die Trialszene außerhalb des Wettkampf-/ Vereinsgeschehens (City-Trialer etc.) finde ich auch eine super Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (4. März 2008)

zu 30 hab ich nicht aber wir haben bei Blau Gelb Oberhausen eben eine Trial gruppe bzw das show team. 
Ich habe an noch keinem Wettkampf teilgenommen, aber wenn es wirklihc noch Regelungen gibt (wie ich hörte) dass man über 18 Jahren automatisch in der Eliteklasse zw auf hohem Niveau fahren muss, dann ist das wirklich fragwürdige Organisation oder Reglement. Dann hätte ein Kollege, der mit 24angefangen hat zu trialen, mit mir in der Sektion fahren müssen. Auf so spielchen hätte ich auch keine Lust. Nichtnur, dass die Chance auf einen Sieg genommen wird, so bleibt nichtmal mehr der Spass am dabei sein wenn das Fahren vor lauter Fehlersammelei verpufft. 
Ich kenne insgesamt noch 2 Fahrer über 30, einer davon ist über 40.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (4. März 2008)

noch einen mehr gibt es in 3 Monaten...


----------



## alien1976 (5. März 2008)

Am Tag nach der Unabhängigkeit gibts nen 32 Jährigen mehr. Und so schnell werd ich net aufhören . Es macht einfach zuviel Spass.


----------



## elhefe (5. März 2008)

Man seid Ihr alle alt


----------



## Scrat (5. März 2008)

misanthropia schrieb:


> zu 30 hab ich nicht



Ich schon 

Und im Süden fallen mir da noch einige Ü30-Fahrer mehr ein 



misanthropia schrieb:


> Ich habe an noch keinem Wettkampf teilgenommen, aber wenn es wirklihc noch Regelungen gibt (wie ich hörte) dass man über 18 Jahren automatisch in der Eliteklasse zw auf hohem Niveau fahren muss, dann ist das wirklich fragwürdige Organisation oder Reglement.



Also, im Norden (NDM) ist es so, daß man ab 18 in der Elite starten müßte, sich aber entsprechend so weit wie man will runterstufen lassen kann, d.h. auch ein Einsteiger Ü18 kann die leichteste Klasse (Smiley) fahren, wird allerdings in der Wertung hinter die regulären Elitefahrer angehängt. Damit kann er entsprechend seinem Level fahren, wenn er allerdings in der Smiley ein 0er-Trial fährt, heißt das nicht, daß er in der Wertung vor einem Elitefahrer mit 7 Fehlerpunkten ist.

Im Süden (SDM) ist die Sache etwas anders geregelt, Ü18 wird man in der Klasse Offen 15+ gewertet (blaue Spur), das Runterstufen funktioniert analog zur NDM. Ab grün gibt es dann noch zwei Leistungsklassen (Experten = grün, Master= rot) für Ü18-Fahrer, und dann natürlich noch die Elite.

Wie es bei der ODM funktioniert, ist mir leider nicht bekannt.

Beim Motorradtrial gibt es aus mehreren Gründen mehr Ü30-Fahrer:

1.) Entfernung: Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie oft hier in der Umgebung Motorradtrials stattfinden, komme ich auf mindestens 7 Veranstaltungen im Jahr in einer Entfernung bis 100 km. Beim Fahrradtrial gibt's in der Entfernung genau eine Veranstaltung. Mehr Kreismeisterschaften können hier auch nur bedingt Abhilfe schaffen, weil die gastgebenden Vereine größtenteils fehlen.

2.) Schwierigkeit/Niveau: Vergleicht man die Schwierigkeiten bei einem lf-Trial (Motorrad) mit einer Kreismeisterschaft, wird beim Fahrradtrial meiner Meinung nach deutlich mehr verlangt als beim Motorradtrial, wo es in der niedrigen Klasse eigentlich erstmal nur auf saubere Brems-/Lenk-Koordination ankommt und das Fahrwerk noch einiges ausgleicht. Beim Fahrradtrial kann's da auch in der schwarzen Spur durchaus mal an 'ne Stufe gehen, die zwei Europaletten hoch ist, mit dem Motorrad rollt man da einfach drüber.

Die Fahrradtrialer bei den Radsportvereinen unterzubringen, dürfte auch nicht die Lösung sein, zum einen fehlen die Gelände, zum anderen scheint bei den CC-Fahrern nicht wirklich viel Interesse an Fahrtechnik zu bestehen. Das sieht man immer mal wieder schön bei den Marathons, wenn die Jungs berghoch richtig Gas geben, dann aber auf den Pfädchen bergab teilweise schieben  

Da wären die Trialer wohl eher bei den Downhillern/Freeridern/Dirtjumpern besser aufgehoben, wo es auch wieder eigene Gelände gibt - nur sind die Vereine scheinbar noch seltener als die Trialgelände...

So, das war mein Beitrag zu "Es wurde schon alles gesagt, nur noch nicht von jedem ".

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## CSSMan (5. März 2008)

Ich bin zwar auch noch nicht Ü 30 aber Fahre jetzt schon mit meiner 5 Jahrigen tochter. Die wird dann die erste weibliche Weltmeistern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (5. März 2008)

CSSMan schrieb:


> Die wird dann die erste weibliche Weltmeistern.



[ ] Du kennst Karin Moor 

Wobei die glaub' auch nicht die Erste war.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## CSSMan (5. März 2008)

Nein war mir kein begrif. Aber ich steck auch in dem Wettkampf kram nicht so drin aus den eben oben genannten gründen bin ich 1998 das letzte mal bei einem gewesen. (da musst mann noch eine schaltung am 26er haben)


----------



## fritzlmofred (12. März 2008)

Wollen wir da nich mal was machen und nen Ü30 Verein oder Treff organisieren???
Kann mich auch nimmer mit den jungen Hüpfern messen, da kommen mir die Tränen... Die wissen ja noch nicht einmal, wie man Angst buchstabiert *grins*
 Bin aus dem Raum Süden genauer München und hätte echt bock mal mit ein paar Altersgenossen oder soll ich sagen ALTEN SÄCKEN den Kopf zu lüften. 
Da geht doch was, oder? Frag nur mal schnell Frau, Terminkalender und Chef *lach*


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. März 2008)

dieses Jahr gibt es einen Hessencup........
ein anfang. hier kann jeder starten der bock zu hat. ohne lizenz o.ä.

;-)
dat wird schon jungs.


----------



## florianwagner (12. März 2008)

fritzlmofred schrieb:


> Wollen wir da nich mal was machen und nen Ü30 Verein oder Treff organisieren???
> Kann mich auch nimmer mit den jungen Hüpfern messen, da kommen mir die Tränen... Die wissen ja noch nicht einmal, wie man Angst buchstabiert *grins*
> Bin aus dem Raum Süden genauer München und hätte echt bock mal mit ein paar Altersgenossen oder soll ich sagen ALTEN SÄCKEN den Kopf zu lüften.
> Da geht doch was, oder? Frag nur mal schnell Frau, Terminkalender und Chef *lach*



soweit ich weiß ist der rene (alien1976) auch schon ü30 und der kommt auch aus münchen. wenn du bock hast können wir ja mal am sonntag fahren gehn, wenns wetter passt. die münchner fahren meist im oly und an der frauenkirche.


----------



## fritzlmofred (12. März 2008)

Da sag ich sicher nicht nein! Melde mich dann über diesen Weg bei Dir oder schlägst Du was anderes vor?
Muß dazu sagen, bin reiner Gelegenheitsfahrer, Studium hat Priorität und Muskeln sagen danke...
Würde mich echt freuen, wenn da was zustande kommt, ehrlich!

PS: Wer von den Oldies hat denn noch Lust auf ein smoothes Nachmittagsvergnügen?


----------



## alien1976 (12. März 2008)

Ja tach auch.
also von mir aus lass dich ruhig mal blicken. Meist am Wochenende fahr wir Sonntag wo genau wir meist an dem Sselben entschieden. aber im Münchner Trialforum.. Wenn da schau halt da rein "aber  Vorsicht its Cool man"
Ne scherz bei Seite du musst dich erst anmelden um Beiträger lesen schreiben uns sontwas zu können. bisschen umständlich. hinzu kommt das det Tobi "Admin dich dann erst direkt freischalten muss.

Mach am besten so

melde dich an

http://forum.trial.to

sag mir per PN bescheid also deinen Nickname und ich widerrum geb dem Tobi bescheid dich frei zuschalten. Anchliesen sag ich dir Ok. und los gehts.

Was fährst de denn 20" oda 26"


----------



## fritzlmofred (12. März 2008)

Du da hab ich mich anstelle meine Seminararbeit weiter zu schreiben doch tatsächlich heute nachmittag schon angemeldet...

Und zur Frage nach den Zoll, nicht kleckern protzen hab ich mir gedacht und gleich die 26" genommen!

Was die Frage nach dem cool noch nicht mitbeantwortet: Sind wir denn nicht allein schon durch unser Alter "cool" genug, um der Frage nach einer gewissen "Coolheit" "cool" gegenüber zu stehen???


----------



## habr (16. März 2008)

Hören so viele auf wenn sie auf die Dreissig zugehen oder fangen so wenig an die >30 sind?

Zum Punkt eins kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich war ungewähr 35 als ich das erste mal davon gehört hab, dass es sowas wie MTB-Trial gibt.
Spassbremse für mich ist, dass man in dem Alter einfach keine Chance mehr hat so gut zu werden wie jemand der als Teenager (oder noch früher) angefangen hat. Mit dem Lernen neuer Bewegungen tut man sich schwerer wenn man älter wird, die Schnelligkeit und Sprungkraft wird auch unbedingt besser. Bei Ausdauersportarten ist das was anderes, da hat man auch mit 40 noch ganz gute Chancen mit einem Zwanzigjährigen mitzuhalten...
Blöderweise finde ich reine Ausdauersportarten so unglaublich öde, dass sie für mich keine Alternative sind.  

Aufhören werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht so bald, aber ich werd den Teufel tun und bei irgendwelchen Wettbewerben aufkreuzen oder mit Leuten trainieren die halb so alt sind. Zu wissen, dass man ein miserabler Trial-Fahrer ist das ist eine Sache, es ständig vorgeführt zu kriegen eine andere.


----------



## fritzlmofred (16. März 2008)

manchmal kann es aber auch wunderbar pushen, wenn man da nen Trick mit einer Leichtigkeit ausgeführt sieht, die man nicht für möglich gehalten  hätte...

Nur so kann man seinen Trickhorizont erweitern, auch wenn Du recht hast, es kann echt frusten, wenn man diese ganz jungen Hüpfer Sidehops beispielsweise in den Himmel machen sieht *grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (16. März 2008)

habr schrieb:


> Aufhören werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht so bald, aber ich werd den Teufel tun und bei irgendwelchen Wettbewerben aufkreuzen oder mit Leuten trainieren die halb so alt sind. Zu wissen, dass man ein miserabler Trial-Fahrer ist das ist eine Sache, es ständig vorgeführt zu kriegen eine andere.



Man lernt aber genau dann was, wenn man mit anderen fährt.

Ob man mit Ü30 viel schlechter lernt, oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt (bin selber 30). In jedem Fall wirst Du es viel schwerer haben, wenn Du nicht mit anderen (=> besseren) Fahrern fährst. Das geht Jüngeren genau so.


----------



## BigJimmele (16. März 2008)

habr schrieb:


> Hören so viele auf wenn sie auf die Dreissig zugehen oder fangen so wenig an die >30 sind?
> 
> Zum Punkt eins kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich war ungewähr 35 als ich das erste mal davon gehört hab, dass es sowas wie MTB-Trial gibt.
> Spassbremse für mich ist, dass man in dem Alter einfach keine Chance mehr hat so gut zu werden wie jemand der als Teenager (oder noch früher) angefangen hat. Mit dem Lernen neuer Bewegungen tut man sich schwerer wenn man älter wird, die Schnelligkeit und Sprungkraft wird auch unbedingt besser. Bei Ausdauersportarten ist das was anderes, da hat man auch mit 40 noch ganz gute Chancen mit einem Zwanzigjährigen mitzuhalten...
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

das geht mir genauso. Ich fahr seit über 5 Jahren und bekomm den Tret-Bunnyhop immer noch net hin. Das mit dem schwerer Lernen im Alter stimmt. Rein körperlich als auch psychologisch (wissenschaftlich erwiesen!) auf das ich aber nicht weiter eingehen möchte. 

Bin heut das 3x dieses Jahr wieder beim Trialen (oder sagen wir rumhopsen!) gewesen und musste bitteren Ernstes feststellen, dass der mühselig erlernte Sidehop von letztem Jahr auf 50cm VÖLLIG VERPUFFT IST. Sowas deprimiert sag ich Euch allen Jungspunds !

Aber: Stimmt völlig was das Lernen/Abgucken bei den Teenies betrifft. Das geht schneller als das man von alleine drauf kommt (graue Zellen und so! *g*).

Ich selber war immer nur als Zuschauer auf nem Triallauf und wäre wohl die Linie gefahren, wo die  bis 8-jährigen fahren. DAS KOMMT WIRKLICH ******** ! *gg*

Aber, die 2.: Lasst uns doch einfach mal ne AH Gruppe ins Leben rufen, die sich dann auf nem Lauf treffen und gegenseitig pushen. Da kommt man sich dann auch nicht mehr doof vor. So würde es mir jedenfalls gehen.

Also, lasst mal hören...


----------



## ringo667 (16. März 2008)

Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass man ab 30 langsamer lernt.

Das einzige was man merkt ist, dass der Körper sich nicht mehr so schnell regeneriert und sich kleine Bessuren hartnäckiger halten.

Das Problem ist meiner Meinung eher die Zeit bzw. Motivation.

Wenn man stetig besser werden will muss man mind. 3 mal die Woche aufs Rad, dann gehts vorwärts egal wie alt man ist und je besser die Trainingspartner sind desto größer sind die Fortschritte die man macht. 

Im "Alter" hat man auch mehr Verpflichtungen wie ein Schüler mit 16.
Wenn man aber genügend Motivation mitbringt, findet man auch Zeit zum trainieren, je weniger man für eine Sache motiviert ist, desto weniger Zeit hat man dafür.

Bin übrigens seit Januar 37 und fahre so oft ich kann, für 3 mal die Woche langts aber leider nicht....


----------



## trialelmi (16. März 2008)

also ich hab mit 38 angefangen mit wettbewerben und mit 48 erstmal aufgehört. mal schauen 

bin allerdings noch einer der aktivsten im netz, wenn es darum geht infos zu verteilen .


----------



## elhefe (17. März 2008)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass man ab 30 langsamer lernt.
> 
> Das einzige was man merkt ist, dass der Körper sich nicht mehr so schnell regeneriert und sich kleine Bessuren hartnäckiger halten.
> 
> ...




Sehe ich meistenteils genauso.

Das Dilemma an der Sache ist, dass man jetzt durchaus in der Lage ist, sich das eine oder andere Teil mehr oder schöner oder einfach nur teurer zu leisten als früher (wozu geht man arbeiten  ). Andererseits frage ich mich jetzt doch öfter, ob es sich lohnt, solche Teile an ein Radl zu bauen, das die meiste Zeit im Keller steht, weil man nach der Arbeit keine Zeit für Trial hat oder einfach nur zu fertig ist oder keinen Bock hat.

Früher war´s umgekehrt.


----------



## biketrialer (17. März 2008)

das wort zum montag:

also fakt ist einfach:
desto jünger man ist, desto leichter und schneller lernt man fahrtechnick und gleichgewicht ect.
ausserdem geht man in extremen situationen eher ans limit wenn man jünger ist (die bereitschafft sich in grössere gefahr zu begeben nimmt mit zunehmendem alter ab, zumindest bei den meisten )

man kann aber trotzdem ein guter fahrer werden, wenn man nur fest an sich glaubt und viel trainiert (das das opfer kostet ist klar....alles hat seinen preis im leben)
und wie jeder den trialsport für sich persönlich lebt, muss man jedem selber überlassen!

in diesem sinne trial forever


----------



## elhefe (18. März 2008)

biketrialer schrieb:


> ...
> man kann aber trotzdem ein guter fahrer werden, wenn man nur fest an sich glaubt
> ...



Also diese Passage klingt wirklich wie aus dem Wort zum Sonntag   oder aus nem Motivationstraining.

In diesem Sinne: SCHACKA!!!!!


----------



## ringo667 (18. März 2008)

biketrialer schrieb:


> das wort zum montag:
> 
> also fakt ist einfach:
> desto jünger man ist, desto leichter und schneller lernt man fahrtechnick und gleichgewicht ect.



Weil man mehr zeit zum trainieren hat und motivierter ist als mit 35, wo man sich doch eher fragt, warum soll ich jetzt noch mal raus...



biketrialer schrieb:


> ausserdem geht man in extremen situationen eher ans limit wenn man jünger ist (die bereitschafft sich in grössere gefahr zu begeben nimmt mit zunehmendem alter ab, zumindest bei den meisten )


Das stimmt,
die Risikobereitschaft steigt mit dem Fahrkönnen, welches sich mangels Zeit und motivation nicht so schnell einstellt, wie wir oben gelernt haben .

Aber man schätzt manche Situationen anders ein als mit 16.
Selbst wenn man weiss, dass man es schafft, macht man es trotzdem nicht, nur aus Angst, dass irgendwass schief geht.
Diese Angst hat man mit 16 nicht.


----------



## alien1976 (18. März 2008)

Ja also viele sagen das ich berückte Sachen mache. Ich ´meinaber eher es sind fribzliche Sachen also auf Wackligen oder Schiefen Spots. 

Aber grundlegen kann ich sagne das ich an Risikobereitschaft verloren habe. Früher war wohl wirklich verrückt.

Aber jetzt mach ich mir doch vorher Überlegungen ob des was ich vorhab sinnvoll ist oder ob da nicht möglicher Schaden gegen den Nutzen steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (18. März 2008)

ich bin zwar noch nicht ganz 30 (29) aber ich merke nicht das ich sachen schlechter lerne als vor 10 oder 15 jahren. 
ich glaube auch nicht an wissenschaftliche studien (mich haben sie nicht befragt)
ich würd sogar sagen dass ich mich in ein paar sachen leichter tu sie zu erlernen weil ich auf parallel erlerntes zurückgreifen kann was sich an erlernten in den 30 jahren angesammelt hat. nochdazu lernt man mit der zeit die methoden neues effektiver zu lernen.

kinder lernen deswegen schneller weil sie zwangsläufig eine routine im erlernen von sachen haben. sie können noch nix und lernen unentwegt.

da ich nie aufgehört habe immer wieder was anderes zu lernen und machen, und nicht wie viele in meinem alter einfach nur einen einzigen sport im kindesalter erlernt habe und nur den einen bis heute ausüben, denke ich das ich mir diese routine im erlernen von sachen bewahrt habe.
man ist dann zwar zum mid-level forever verdammt aber jeder sollte seiner motivation freien lauf lassen.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. März 2008)

ich hab in den letzten 2 Jahren mehr gelernt als in den 12 Jahren davor 
alles ne Frage der Motivation und der Einstellung...

gut ist natürlich wenn man von Leuten umgeben ist, die die gleiche Einstellung haben.. denn dann geht das "pushing to the limit" erst richtig los 


Es ist besser, Großes zu wagen und prächtige Triumphe zu sammeln, auch wenn man auf dem Weg dahin manche Niederlage einstecken muss, als sich unter die armen Teufel zu reihen, die weder von Freude noch Leid wissen, weil sie in dem grauen Zwielicht leben, das weder Sieg noch Niederlage kennt. 
(Theodore Roosevelt) ((Stefan Lange))

in diesem Sinne....

lieber stehend sterben... als kniend leben  



Marco


----------



## fritzlmofred (19. März 2008)

Ich hab mir grad die Videos von deiner myspace Seit reingezogen. Und kann nur sagen, du gehts einfach zu hart ab! Eigentl. müßtest Du aus nem Seniorenchat rausfliegen *grins*

Zu den anderen Meinungen: ich bin einfach nicht mehr bereit, gewisse Risiken einzugehen. Erstens weil mein Körper nicht mehr so schnell regeneriert und zweitens weil es nichts fataleres gibt, wie wenn man grade Schwung für nen Sprung holt oder an ner Kante auf dem Hinterrad steht und sich dann denkt: Fakk hoffentlich geht das mal gut man. Der gesitige Spagat ist meineserachtens das heftigste. Ich fahre zum Teil einfach verkrampft, was ein Problem von zu wenig fahren ist und damit wären wir wieder beim Seniorentreff...

Bin heute an der isar unten gewesen und trotz Schnee und Eiswind  hatte ich einen Heidenspaß. Die Motivation fehlt ja gar nicht, was gibt es denn für einen schöneren ausgleich...

Also, keep on riding oder wie ich mir früher immer auf alle Mäppchen und Rucksäke getackt habe: 
Trial is the best,
Fakk the rest....


----------



## 525Rainer (19. März 2008)

deswegen kommts mir wahrscheinlich auch so vor. durchs internet und die ganzen videos lernt man bestimmt schneller als in den 90ern wo die meisten grad mal ein foto von hans rey in der bike oder seinem buch gesehn haben.
ansonsten find ich trial einen sehr risikoarmen sport. man kann so viel mit balance machen oder up jumps.. keiner muss irgendwas droppen und keiner zwingt einen etwas zu gapen was höher als ein randstein ist. ryan leach war erst kürzlich in einem interview zu lesen und er hat so ungefähr geschrieben: während er die erfüllung in einer eisenbahnschiene findet müssen sich die armen kerle aus der slopestyle abteilung mit einem tailwhip über ein 10m gap hauen.


----------



## habr (22. März 2008)

Thema "Von anderen Lernen"

Ich hab beides probiert: Ich war als Zuschauer bei einem Wettbewerb und habe mit jüngeren Fahrern trainiert. 

Von dem Wettbewerb habe ich nicht mehr als den Termin und den Ort gewusst. Als ich dann nach 1 1/2 Stunden Fahrt angekommen war lief anscheinend gerade der Wettbewerb der unter Zwölfjährigen. Bei einer Karateprüfung eines meiner Neffen bei der ich mal war, da war die ganze Tribüne voll mit Verwandten die ihre Kleinen unterstützt haben. Jetzt ratet mal wieviel Zuschauer bei diesem Trial-Wettbewerb waren. Richtig, es war genau einer, nämlich ich. Obwohl es eigentlich ganz interessant war, weil die Kids ungefähr auf meinem damaligen Niveau gefahren sind bin ich nach zwanzig Minuten wieder gegangen, der einzige Zuschauer zu sein war einfach zu peinlich.

Bei dieser Trainings-Session hab ich eher nichts gelernt, na ja, ausser vielleicht, dass man nicht mit einer notdüftig zusammengeflickten Kette fahren sollte.  
Was nützt es jemanden zuzuschauen, der einen 100cm Side Hop macht, wenn man selber gerade mal zwei Paletten hoch kommt?


Thema "Zeit"

Sicher würde es was bringen täglich zu trainieren, aber es soll ja auch noch Spass machen. Wenn Trial zu einer weiteren Sache wird, die man eben tun muss, dann nein danke, dann bleibe ich lieber für alle Zeiten Anfänger.


Thema "Risiko"

Ja, der Ryan Leech der letzten Jahre ist das beste Beispiel dafür, dass man mit Trial Spass haben kann ohne schwere Verletzungen zu riskieren. Würde mich mal interessieren, was ihn zum Umdenken gebracht hat, in seinen älteren Videos hat er noch Sachen gemacht, bei denen es einen schon beim Zuschauen gegraust hat. Ist er sich seiner Vorbildfunktion bewusst geworden? Oder hat's ihm seine Frau verboten...  


Thema "Lernfähigkeit im Alter"

Ich habe ein bisschen im Internet recherchiert, aber leider nichts gefunden, was diesen Streit beilegen könnte.
Eine der besten Seiten die gefunden habe war noch:

http://www.kommunikation.unibe.ch/publikationen/unipress/archiv/up132/up_132_s_21_conzelmann.pdf

"Die motorische Lernfähigkeit, also die
Fähigkeit neue motorische Fertigkeiten zu
erlernen, ist  wie Befunde aus einer Studie
an 6- bis 80-jährigen für das Erlernen des
Jonglierens zeigen  im Verlaufe des Lebens
überraschenderweise relativ konstant. Wer
sich schon als junger Mensch viel bewegt,
hat laut wissenschaftlichen Studien auch im
Alter einen Vorsprung bei der motorischen
Lernfähigkeit. Die alte Volksweisheit gilt
abgewandelt also auch hier: «Was Hänschen
nicht lernt, lernt Hans nicht mehr so
gut beziehungsweise so schnell!»"

Klingt für mich nicht ganz logisch, wenn die Fähigkeit zum Lernen neuer motorischer Bewegungen dadurch gesteigert werden kann, dass man sich als junger Mensch viel bewegt, wie kann sie dann "relativ konstant"  sein? Dann muss sie doch wohl irgendwann mal angestiegen sein...

Aber vielleicht ist das ja mein Problem, ich habe mich als Teenager zwar relativ viel bewegt, aber hauptsächlich mit dem Rennrad, viele unterschiedliche Bewegungen lernt man dabei nicht gerade.


----------



## bike-show.de (22. März 2008)

habr schrieb:


> Bei dieser Trainings-Session hab ich eher nichts gelernt, na ja, ausser vielleicht, dass man nicht mit einer notdüftig zusammengeflickten Kette fahren sollte.
> Was nützt es jemanden zuzuschauen, der einen 100cm Side Hop macht, wenn man selber gerade mal zwei Paletten hoch kommt?



Kennste Sesamstraße?

Ganz einfach: Du gehst zu dem Meter-Sidehop-Mensch und fragst ihn, warum Du nur zwei Paletten hoch kommst und was zu verbessern musst, damit du höher kommst. 
Und *zack!!!* machste drei Paletten... und zur nächsten Session vier, dann fünf....



habr schrieb:


> Thema "Zeit"
> 
> Sicher würde es was bringen täglich zu trainieren, aber es soll ja auch noch Spass machen. Wenn Trial zu einer weiteren Sache wird, die man eben tun muss, dann nein danke, dann bleibe ich lieber für alle Zeiten Anfänger.



Ich fahre 3-4mal die Woche und habe Spaß dran... Würde ich viel weniger fahren, hätte ich weniger Spaß.

Fortschritt => Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (22. März 2008)

Thema "Von anderen Lernen"
mit anderen fahren ist das beste was man machen kann. besser und schneller lernt man nicht, egal welches alter.

Thema "Zeit"
hallo? wenn du rennrad fährst und besser werden willst musst du auch mehrmals die woche trainieren, um kondition usw aufzubauen. warscheinlich auch mal bei schlechtem wetter und wenn du nicht so bock hast. das ist bei trial nicht anders. wenn du dagegen nur fährst wenn die sonne scheint und wenn du nach zwei wochen mal wieder nichts anderes zu tun hast kannste wieder bei null anfangen.

Thema "Risiko"
das risiko ist n witz im gegensatz zu downhill oder freeride oder sogar fußball. wer einigermaßen vernünftig fährt hat höchstens mal nen umgeknickten fuß oder sichs knie angehauen.

Thema "Lernfähigkeit im Alter"
ist doch egal ob der sidehop erst nach nem halben jahr besser wird oder nicht, trial ist lernen und zwar immer! ausserdem hab ich festgestellt, dass das lernen von neuen techniken mit der zeit immer schneller geht, weil alles aufeinander aufbaut. dazu muss leider regelmäßig gefahren werden und auch neues ausprobiert werden. trial ist nunmal ne sportart bei der man nicht aufgeben darf. wer nen treter drei mal macht unds nicht klappt muss ihn halt 100 mal machen. 
das ist auch die problematik an trialsport, wenn man was kann siehts cool aus und ist toll, aber dahinter steckten jahre des trainings. wenn man sich hingegen n downhill, oder freeridebike kauft kann man sofort irgendwie nen berg runterbrettern. dazu braucht man null technik(die die meisten auch haben). deshalb ist trial auch keine funsportart. 
mit nem downhillbike sieht jeder erst mal cool aus, auch wenn man nichts kann. beim trial sieht man erst mal affig aus, bis man was kann!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. März 2008)

Volles Risiko oder Nichts. Gewinnen oder Verlieren.....Solange der Verstand kann MUSS der Körper das auch machen ob er will oder nicht.

Sorry kleiner Spaß meinerseits. Hauptsache ist das einem der Sport spaß macht wo jeder seine Prinzipien steckt ist ja egal. Für denn einen steht das Besser werden im Vordergrund für denn andern ebend nicht.

Soooo in 12 Jahre grab ich denn Tread nochmal aus und dann darf ich auch mitreden  

P.S. Falls ich bis Dato durchhalte


----------



## habr (24. März 2008)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Du gehst zu dem Meter-Sidehop-Mensch und fragst ihn, warum Du nur zwei Paletten hoch kommst und was zu verbessern musst, damit du höher kommst.



Hmm, auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Ich nehme als nächstes räts Du mir nach dem Weg zu fragen wenn ich mich verirrt habe?  



bike-show.de schrieb:


> Fortschritt => Spaß



Ja, und umgekehrt.


----------



## 525Rainer (24. März 2008)

thema lernen. es gibt verschiedene lernmethoden. trial hat komplizierte bewegungsabläufe die in kurzer zeit abgerufen werden müssen. wenn du schnell auf 7 paletten zurollst hast du nicht mehr die zeit zu überlegen und durchdenken was du mit den armen machst und mit dem beinen und wo sich dein gewicht verlagert und was du wann entlastest.
ich hab festgestellt es gibt zwei möglichkeiten das zu erlernen. entweder die methode wies die turner machen. trainingszeit maximal eine halbe stunde. auf keinen fall bis zur ermüdung. hinderniss so hoch gewählt das du sehr sicher und perfekt draufspringen kannst. dann den bewegungsablauf möglichst perfekt immer und immer wieder einstudieren. etwa 10000mal dann speichert sich die bewegung als reflex in den muskeln ab und du brauchst nicht mehr zu denken. danach höhe steigern aber niemals so hoch das du mehrere fehlversuche hast. weil: dann speichern sich die gschlamperten fehlversuche ein. hast du den reflex drin was natürlich sehr viel zeit braucht, kannst du ihn automatisiert abrufen.
andere methode: (meine) mit gewalt und eisernen willen solang gegen zu hohe paletten fahren bis entweder was am rad bricht oder du wegen totaler erschöpfung nicht mehr stehn kannst. etwa 50-100 mal pro session je nach ausdauer und kraft und immer mit maximalen einsatz. verschiedene methoden wählen und versuchen auf die kurze zeit rauszufinden welche methode die annähernd beste war. am übernächsten tag die session dann auf diese methode konzentrieren. so lernst du keine basics und kannst meisst nur ganz begrenzte hindernisse fahren wo anlauf und bereich mit deinen gewaltsessions übereinstimmen. dafür kannst du dich bei idealen hindernissen mit youngstern batteln während du bei basics absolut versagst. 
je nach lust und zeit kann jeder seine lieblingsmethode wählen. erstere ist für ernsthaften erfolg vorzuziehn.
für erfolgserlebnisse empfehle ich nebenbei mtb touren zu fahren. die leute in dem bereich kannst du schon beeindrucken wenn du auf einem 15 cm breiten holzgeländer fahren kannst oder eine parkbank einigermassen stylisch überwindest und das sollte relativ schnell drin sein.

thema zeit: jeder mensch hat 24 stunden am tag und es liegt in unserer zivilisation normalerweise ganz allein an ihm wie er ihn einteilt.
ohne motivation sucht man normalerweise an vorwänden um sich keine zeit nehmen zu können. oft aus bequemlichkeit oder einfach verändernden wertvorstellungen. was ist es mir zum beispiel wert wenn ich einen sidehop auf 8 europaletten komm. soll ich jeden samstag dafür für training draufgehn lassen oder geh ich arbeiten und verdien 40eruo die stunde. oder mach ich was mit meiner freundin die ich nur am wochenende seh? oder mach ich ganz was anderes.. jemand der trial mit seinen freunden oder allein (TRA) lebt stellt sich diese fragen nicht und jemand der das gefühl von langweile NOCH kennt bestimmt auch nicht. 
ich entscheide das jede woche individuell neu und deswegen werd ich nie gut werden weil ich ständig was anderes anfange.

beispiel für neue fremde bewegungen lernen:
vor ein paar wochen zum beispiel hab ich ein video gesehn wo jemand crazy sachen an stangen macht. ich hab mir jetzt letzte woche ein reck gebaut und üb den shit weil ichs irgendwie geil find. wenn ich was geil find ist der fortschritt bei mir persönlich am schnellsten. was ich geil find kann ich nicht steuern. ich find natur trial immer noch nicht geil, also kann ichs auch nicht und werds nie können. die kippe, das ist eine turnerbasisübung und ganz am anfang in dem video zu sehn, hab ich auf einen tag gelernt. niemals hätt ich das vor 15 jahren so schnell gelernt. ich hätts damals nicht geil gefunden und mich im sportunterricht genauso abgequält wie alle anderen und vielleicht 3 wochen dafür gebraucht. ich hätt nicht die ausdauer und kraft gehabt das auf einen tag so lang zu üben bis ichs kann. ich halt nichts davon, studien wo 8-80jährige normalos befragt werden, auf mich umzulegen. das ist doch total dämlich.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKhB3i797To


----------



## Steinhummer (24. März 2008)

Fühle mich bei dem Thema angesprochen.  

Ich weiß nicht, ob man mit höherem Alter langsamer oder schlechter lernt, glaube aber, dass es in jungen Jahren die Umstände sind (viele Kumpel, die dasselbe machen und mit denen man sich gegenseitig hochschaukelt), die für schnelle/große Erfolge sorgen.

Ich freu mich, mit nunmehr fast 40 so gut MTB zu fahren wie nie zuvor in meinem Leben. Will heißen, es ist nie zu spät anzufangen! Dass ich nicht fahre wie Macaskill, ist bedauerlich, aber ich habe gelernt, mit dem Schmerz zu leben. 

Der Grund dafür ist, dass ich im Gegensatz zu jungen Jahren viel fokussierter an die Sache rangehe und auch mal Dinge immer wieder übe, die mir längst sonstwo rauskommen. Das hätte ich früher so nicht gemacht. Hilfreich ist auch, das ich zusammen mit meinem Sohn üben kann.  

Risikoerwägungen, die Angst vor etwas, ob beim Trial, Moped- oder Auto fahren - da hat sich bei mir nichts geändert. Gesunder Respekt war immer da und ist geblieben.

So, ich geh jetzt üben!

St.


----------



## fritzlmofred (24. März 2008)

Immerhin ist spätestens jetzt dann mal nach den zahlreichen BEiträgen die Eingangsfrage klar und deutlich zu beantworten: 

Es gibt gar nicht so wenige Fahrradtrialer über 30 ;-)
Egal wie viel der eine trainiert und der andere nicht, wieviel Paletten im Sidehop gehen und ob man stundenlang dagegen fährt oder gechillt ohne Coolnessfaktor basics übt,

wir sind de facto eine nicht zu verachtende Größe, auch wenn wir manchem noch vereinzelt auftretend vorkommen.
Ich stell' mir das wie beim Schwammerln vor (Pilze im Wald suchen, für euch über dem Weißwurstäquator *grins*)

Da wo einer wächst, kann man sich eigtl. sicher sein, daß da in der Nähe noch ein paar mehr sind.

Bald werden wir ein flächendeckendes Netz über Deutschland haben...
greetz


----------



## 525Rainer (24. März 2008)

Steinhummer schrieb:


> Ich freu mich, mit nunmehr fast 40 so gut MTB zu fahren wie nie zuvor in meinem Leben.



das ist ein sehr geiler satz und zeigt den vorteil wenn man mal was neues lernt. die vergangenheit mag ruhmreich sein aber was zählt ist das jetzt.


----------



## ecols (24. März 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> thema lernen. [...]
> [...]
> [...]
> 
> ...



signed!


----------



## ilex (24. März 2008)

die alten Deppen sind alle noch von der Sorte Hirnloser Raser und hängen an der Zufuhr körpereigener Botenstoffe. Das Üben macht dann keinen Spaß und die Zeit ist eh knapp, immer Vollgas


----------



## Raimund-Aut (24. März 2008)

Rainer du Sau!!!

Das nächste Mal schaust du einem Vogel beim fliegen zu und weil du es geil findest, lernst du es auch in einem Tag. Du Sau. 

Sau.

Übrigens musst du im Mai den Andi schnappen und zu uns nach Graz kommen!!

Duu Sau. 

Talentschwein. 

Sau. 

Unsere Halle nimmt übrigens langsam aber sicher wirklich geile Formen an. Wird euch gefallen. 

Sau. 

Bis hoffentlich bald!

Sau. 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habr (30. März 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ...
> trainingszeit maximal eine halbe stunde. auf keinen fall bis zur ermüdung. hinderniss so hoch gewählt das du sehr sicher und perfekt draufspringen kannst. dann den bewegungsablauf möglichst perfekt immer und immer wieder einstudieren. etwa 10000mal dann speichert sich die bewegung als reflex in den muskeln ab und du brauchst nicht mehr zu denken. danach höhe steigern aber niemals so hoch das du mehrere fehlversuche hast. weil: dann speichern sich die gschlamperten fehlversuche ein. hast du den reflex drin was natürlich sehr viel zeit braucht, kannst du ihn automatisiert abrufen.
> ...



Das mit der halben Stunde gefällt mir, das kommt meiner Faulheit entgegen.  
"Keine Fehlversuche" klingt auch vernünftig, das erinnert mich an eine Session in der ich versucht hab ein Hindernis hochzufahren, dass eindeutig zu hoch für meine Fähigkeiten war: Die Versuche haben immer damit geendet, dass ich das  Hinterrad nicht auf das Hindernis gebracht habe und abgesprungen bin. Irgendwann habe ich eingesehen, dass es keinen Sinn hat aber hab die Hindernishöhe wieder auf ein Niveau reduziert, das ich vorher immer locker geschafft habe. Beim nächsten Versuch bin ich dann abgesprungen, obwohl ich eigentlich schon oben war, ich hab die Bewegung "Vorderrad auf das Hindernis und abspringen" trainiert!

Das einzige was vielleicht dagegen spricht ist, dass man niedrige Hindernisse auch mit einer schlampigen oder falschen Technik hochkommt, die sich dann nicht auf größere Höhen übertragen lässt.


----------



## habr (30. März 2008)

ilex schrieb:


> die alten Deppen sind alle noch von der Sorte Hirnloser Raser und hängen an der Zufuhr körpereigener Botenstoffe. Das Üben macht dann keinen Spaß und die Zeit ist eh knapp, immer Vollgas



Gerade ist mir übrigens wieder eingefallen, warum ich 2006 damit aufgehört hab dieses Forum zu lesen...


----------



## Scrat (30. März 2008)

habr schrieb:


> Gerade ist mir übrigens wieder eingefallen, warum ich 2006 damit aufgehört hab dieses Forum zu lesen...



Ich find' den Kommentar eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, wenn ich mir so den einen oder anderen in meinem Bekanntenkreis unter den Nichttrialern anschaue, sind da so einige in dem Alter dabei, die wirklich wenig Zeit haben und wenig MTB oder RR fahren, wenn die Jungs dann aber fahren, wird wirklich nur geknüppelt bis Licht aus.

Das mit den falschen Bewegungen trainieren hab' ich letztens auch gemerkt, Hindernis mit so etwa 5 Paletten Höhe, aber eben nicht unten "zu" sondern wie eine Tischtennisplatte. Ich hab' xmal versucht, das Ding hochzukommen, aber irgendwie hat mir die Optik nicht gefallen. Irgendwann hab ich dann aufgegeben und wollte "normale" 5 Paletten hoch, wo ich dann die ersten paar Versuche auch nicht mehr hochkam, weil die Bewegung und die Anfahrt gar nicht mehr gestimmt haben.

Gruß, Thomas (Und wehe, es lacht jetzt einer wegen der 5 Paletten )


----------



## fritzlmofred (31. März 2008)

Scrat schrieb:


> Das mit den falschen Bewegungen trainieren hab' ich letztens auch gemerkt, Hindernis mit so etwa 5 Paletten Höhe, aber eben nicht unten "zu" sondern wie eine Tischtennisplatte. Ich hab' xmal versucht, das Ding hochzukommen, aber irgendwie hat mir die Optik nicht gefallen. Irgendwann hab ich dann aufgegeben und wollte "normale" 5 Paletten hoch, wo ich dann die ersten paar Versuche auch nicht mehr hochkam, weil die Bewegung und die Anfahrt gar nicht mehr gestimmt haben.



Ging mir mir am Freitag genauso. Ich schaffe Tischtennisplattenhöhe eigentlich ohne allzu große Probleme, habe aber immer wieder davor gekniffen, eine ECHTE zu fahren. Tippe liebend gerne und jedesmal, als ich mich am Freitag dazu aufgerafft habe, habe ich irgendwie wie der letzte Bewegungsspack so rumgegichtelt, daß ich zwar irgendwie hoch bin, aber es mit Ästhetik nix mehr zu tun hatte, eher gefährlich...

Das ist die Kopfblockade, die ich schon mal angesprochen habe...

Tja, und bei der nächsten Grünstreifenbegerenzung mittlerer Dackelhöhe wäre ich dann beinahe gesegelt 

Fazit: Alleine fahren kann ******* sein und Training ist immer wieder das a und o. 
Insofern kann ich dem lowlevel 100x das Gleich nur vollen Herzens zustimmen. 
Nur wenn man sicher genug ist, sollte man sich auf größeres Loslassen...


----------



## habr (6. April 2008)

Scrat schrieb:


> Ich find' den Kommentar eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, wenn ich mir so den einen oder anderen in meinem Bekanntenkreis unter den Nichttrialern anschaue, sind da so einige in dem Alter dabei, die wirklich wenig Zeit haben und wenig MTB oder RR fahren, wenn die Jungs dann aber fahren, wird wirklich nur geknüppelt bis Licht aus.



Ok, nach Deiner "Übersetzung" verstehe ich was gemeint war, der Ausdruck "alte Deppen" gefällt mir trotzdem nicht. Wenn man sich selber so nennt ist das in Ordnung, sobald andere Leute damit gemeint sind kann man ihn beim besten Willen nicht mehr als Kompliment auffassen.


----------



## perp-berlin (7. April 2008)

tja also ich bin 35 und bin grad vom ht auf nen fully umgestiegen(dachte nen bissl federung kann net schaden im alter )und hab net vor in den naehsten
jahren aufzuhören....
Das gute unterm helm sieht nich gleich jeder das alter,weil ab und zu wird man schon komisch gemustert(besonders wenn man es mal krachen lassen will im bikepark der alten zeiten wegen) aber man(n) wird auch ruhiger,denn die
knochen brauchen länger zum zusammen wachsen,wenn ihr wisst was ich meine.....


----------



## Motti (2. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin 37 und habe mit meinen drei Söhnen (8, 6 und 6 Jahre) zusammen  angefangen. Und es ist sehr geil!!!  
Wo sonst kann man gemeinsam mit seinen Kindern trainieren und auch gemeinsam an Wettkämpfen teilnehmen?! 
Einziges Manko: das Material für vier Personen geht hammermäßig aufs 
Portmonee!!!! Da kann man nur nach und nach zuschlagen. 
Aber...wir bleiben dabei!


----------



## kuhtreiberliner (20. Januar 2009)

also hast Du frühestens mit 29 angefangen .

Ich bin jetzt 32 und überlege auch anzufangen. Hat das denn Sinn?


----------



## trialelmi (20. Januar 2009)

kuhtreiberliner schrieb:


> also hast Du frühestens mit 29 angefangen .
> 
> Ich bin jetzt 32 und überlege auch anzufangen. Hat das denn Sinn?



also ich habe mit 38 jahren angefangen und bin dann 9 jahre wettbewerbe gefahren und ich denke es lohnt in jedem alter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motti (20. Januar 2009)

"Alter", das lohnt sich immer anzufangen! Ich bin zwar erst eine Saison gefahren, aber es ist klasse zu sehen, wie sich die Kinder machen. Außerdem fahren viele "graue Panther" mit. Ist einfach ein geiler Sport. Fang an!

Wer wagt, kann verlieren.
Wer nicht wagt, hat schon verloren!


----------



## kuhtreiberliner (20. Januar 2009)

ok, die letzten Statements haben mich überzeugt. Danke!


----------



## voytec (20. Januar 2009)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=40004

so schau dir mal die videos 
der typ hat mit  47  angefangen ^^
bin selber fast  35  und fahre immernoch und ich hofe werde noch laaaaaaaaaange fahren  
alsoo..

greetz voytec


----------



## locdog (21. Januar 2009)

trialelmi schrieb:


> also ich habe mit 38 jahren angefangen und bin dann 9 jahre wettbewerbe gefahren und ich denke es lohnt in jedem alter.



 gibt es es nen vid von dier ? wurde es gerne sehen 

....ich hab erst mi 21 angefangen. jetzt sind's 28 und bin immer noch geil auf diesen sport, so das ich manchmal glaube das ich immer noch nicht erwachasen bin


----------



## Raimund-Aut (21. Januar 2009)

30, seit 1995 auf dem Trialbike und kein Ende in Sicht  

hier in Graz gibt es momentan einen 32jährigen und zwei 40jährige Anfänger. 

Altmännertrial rules!!!


----------

